
Ask HN: GDPR for Deceased Persons - JeanMarcS
I am hosting a website for a funeral parlor. There&#x27;s a part of the site dedicated to obituaries, where the names of the deceased are fully accessible.<p>IANAL so I was wondering if it can be a problem regarding GPDR as the deceased clearly didn&#x27;t give any consent, but won&#x27;t complain (obviously).<p>I&#x27;m not really concerned as I just host it (and all is encrypted on my side) and, to be honest, it&#x27;s a small company very local.<p>But yet, the question hit me so if someone as an answer, thanks.
======
luckylion
[https://gdpr-info.eu/recitals/no-27/](https://gdpr-info.eu/recitals/no-27/)

Recital 27

1 This Regulation does not apply to the personal data of deceased persons.

2 Member States may provide for rules regarding the processing of personal
data of deceased persons.

~~~
JeanMarcS
Thank you !

